# Only garbage was found in the patch input, con graysky2

## macs

Hola! Buenas!

De entrada, gracias a todos!

El tema es que estoy intentando instalar Gentoo eligiendo el kernel vanilla-sources, al cual le querría aplicar los patchs de graysky2 (https://github.com/graysky2/kernel_gcc_patch) para poder elegir la microarquitectura a la hora de compilar el kernel.

La versión de gcc instalada es la 9.3 y la del kernel es la 5.6.14, por lo que he elegido el patch 'enable_additional_cpu_optimizations_for_gcc_v9.1+_kernel_v5.5+.patch'.

cuando hago

patch -p1 < <el_citado_path>

me sale lo siguiente: patch: **** Only garbage was found in the patch input.

¿Qué es lo que estoy haciendo incorrectamente?

¿Es un problema del patch en graysky2?

Gracias por adelantado

Saludos   :Wink: 

----------

## quilosaq

Posiblemente te has descargado el código (HTML) de la página web del parche en lugar del propio parche. Prueba descargar el parche desde este enlace:

https://github.com/graysky2/kernel_gcc_patch/raw/master/enable_additional_cpu_optimizations_for_gcc_v9.1%2B_kernel_v5.5%2B.patch

----------

## macs

Al final lo que he hecho es emplear 

```
USE="experimental"
```

 y luego instalar el 

```
sys-kernel/gentoo-sources
```

, en vez del 

```
sys-kernel/vanilla-sources
```

 De esa forma, al entrar en el menú de configuración del kernel mediante 

```
make menuconfig
```

 ya sí me salen las distintas microarquitecturas.

Gracias y disculpas!   :Wink: 

----------

## macs

El fichero descargado siempre a sido un .patch y no un HTML.

----------

## FeDoR88

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> Posiblemente te has descargado el código (HTML) de la página web del parche en lugar del propio parche. Prueba descargar el parche desde este enlace:
> 
> https://github.com/graysky2/kernel_gcc_patch/raw/master/enable_additional_cpu_optimizations_for_gcc_v9.1%2B_kernel_v5.5%2B.patch

 

 *macs wrote:*   

> El fichero descargado siempre a sido un .patch y no un HTML.

 

Vaya jaleo, ahora me sale este error de gcc, alucinante... jamás me habia pasado, eso me pasado con el otro equipo, cada vez se me quitan más las ganas de meterme con estos temas.

```
error: command 'gcc' failed with exit status 1
```

¿Podeis echarme una mano?, he mirado por ahí y no veo nada...

----------

## quilosaq

¿Cuándo te sale ese error?

----------

